# Question



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm bidding on my first home.
The gc gave me a print of a home (spec home).
It is 1497 sq ft. This doesn't include gar. Or porch.
Do y'all have a generalized $per sq ft that you have for quick house est.
I came up with 4.50/per sq ft.
(The gar. Is 450)


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not quite sure how it could be bid per sq. Ft? To many variables. What if it has electric heat? Infloor electric heat? What if they want 100 cans in the house? What if they want a 400 amp service? These are just a few examples and theirs probably more? I would either consider unit pricing or adding up all material, labor, permits, utility costs, overhead and profit to come up with a price.


----------



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

If that makes you happy.price changes depending size,etc.....


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Chris1971 said:


> I'm not quite sure how it could be bid per sq. Ft? To many variables. What if it has electric heat? Infloor electric heat? What if they want 100 cans in the house? What if they want a 400 amp service? These are just a few examples and theirs probably more? I would either consider unit pricing or adding up all material, labor, permits, utility costs, overhead and profit to come up with a price.


Gas furnace heat
200A service
5 cans (eyeball)
3/2/2
Pretty generic.

Explain unit pricing. I know t&m, guess I don't know unit pricing.
Not my first house to wire, but first for my company to bid.
This is one of 3 layouts (sq. ft. Varies of course).


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

$ 22,720 !


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Every state and every area within a state is different. Cost of living and economic condition can alter prices tremendously from state to state. In my area 4.50/ sq. foot would be low in but I usually include can lights and fans.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

We could rough this house, and 200 amp service in 24 man hrs.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

we're around 13 to 15 $ sq/ft .


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

french connection!! said:


> we're around 13 to 15 $ sq/ft .


 
You'd never get that around here for a basic spec house.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

$12,000 to $14,000
200 amp Service trenched in (100 ft)
Electric range and dryer
No cans
8 ft ceilings
1 level
Well and septic not included
Bath and a half


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Why would you want to bid a house by the square foot since the only time I have seen it used is doing W-W carpet and roofing..:blink::blink:

Take the time to list every component going into the house and give a $$ to each item..

I have always used this method and you can increase the value of each item when materials rise, labor costs rise, or you want more money to do the work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> Why would you want to bid a house by the square foot since the only time I have seen it used is doing W-W carpet and roofing..:blink::blink:
> 
> Take the time to list every component going into the house and give a $$ to each item..
> 
> I have always used this method and you can increase the value of each item when materials rise, labor costs rise, or you want more money to do the work.. :thumbsup:



You make a good point every once and awhile.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I still have yet to understand how to price electrical by the ft². 

A 200a service is a 200a service is a 20a service. Makes no difference if the house is 800 ft², 1200 ft², 1600 ft², 2000 ft². 2400 ft²...... the service still costs the same.

A laundry circuit is a laundry circuit is a laundry circuit. Makes no difference if the house is 800 ft², 1200 ft², 1600 ft², 2000 ft². 2400 ft²...... the laundry circuit will be the same.

A furnace & AC are a furnace & AC are a furnace & AC. Makes no difference if the house is 800 ft², 1200 ft², 1600 ft², 2000 ft². 2400 ft²......the furnace & AC will be wired the same.


No one has ever given me a reliable figure of how many square feet a roll of 14/2 will cover.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

A roll of 14-2 romex covers 1.40 sq. Ft when still coiled up...:whistling2:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> A roll of 14-2 romex covers 1.40 sq. Ft when still coiled up...:whistling2:


1000 ft spool of 14/2 will cover 41.67 sq ft if you roll it out and lay it flat on the floor.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

3 to 5 dollars per square foot in eastern NC


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

LightsOn81 said:


> 3 to 5 dollars per square foot in eastern NC


So you would wire a 1000 sq. foot home for $3000. That wouldn't cover the labor. At some point you just cannot use sq.ft esp. with smaller homes as you still have a service panel, heating system etc.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

What I am finding out is since I have been starting to bid on stuff is there are a lot of guys around here doing houses for $2.50 per sq ft. I am in eastern NC. I just recently was told I was $3000 higher then the closest bid. I went back and looked at the numbers to try and figure how in the world they were affording to do this project for that price. They definitely did not mark material up, they have to be working for around $30 a hour and they did not include a profit. I told the guy my price is firm and good luck.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> A roll of 14-2 romex covers 1.40 sq. Ft when still coiled up...:whistling2:



So a 2000 ft² house will cost you $107,142.85 in just 14/2 alone. I _love _bidding against this!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Tree-fiddy.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Tree-fiddy.


 

Look Mag! you have a copy cat


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Screw it! Do it T&M.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

The only way to use a sq ft model is if you have done a 1/2 dozen of the same spec houses for the same builder already and you have all your info already complied. Otherwise you have run up a take off and compile the bid yourself..no generic answer...


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

I was always taught that the only reason an electrician should be concerned with square footage was when it involved doing the lighting load calcs for a building. I did have someone to tell me one time, though, that if you were going to deal with a GC that bid by the square foot, just come up with your figures first.... Then divide it out if THEY absolutely want the figure by the square. I know that down here, just material alone (no lighting included), can run between $2.50 and $5.25 /sq. ft.


----------



## parnellelectric (Dec 23, 2011)

Most guys around my way ( central NC) are doing price per sq foot to code plus options. I would bid the OP house around 2.30 per sq foot total. There are guys in Raleigh doing Tracks for 1.50 per sq ft. Im told they pay the latino guys a set price to do the house no mater how long it takes. They would pay someone around 400 bucks to rough it in. I do not bid against these guys, they will put you and themselves out. They end up oweing the supply house large sums of cash and go under. Just to be replaced by the next dumb ass.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

parnellelectric said:


> Most guys around my way ( central NC) are doing price per sq foot to code plus options. I would bid the OP house around 2.30 per sq foot total. There are guys in Raleigh doing Tracks for 1.50 per sq ft. Im told they pay the latino guys a set price to do the house no mater how long it takes. They would pay someone around 400 bucks to rough it in. I do not bid against these guys, they will put you and themselves out. They end up oweing the supply house large sums of cash and go under. Just to be replaced by the next dumb ass.



I am just curious how you charge 2.30 pay your guys and turn a profit. If you can do it that's awesome. But it is impossible for me. Do you usually have a lot of add ons or change orders and that's where you make your money?


----------



## parnellelectric (Dec 23, 2011)

Flytyingyaker said:


> I am just curious how you charge 2.30 pay your guys and turn a profit. If you can do it that's awesome. But it is impossible for me. Do you usually have a lot of add ons or change orders and that's where you make your money?


The profits not great. Roughed a 1518 sq ft house Thur in 18 hours paid around 850.00 in material, 50% for rough, you do the math. You have to be fast, get material on rebate and not make mistakes. Its just busy work on these type of houses. This builder also has bigger houses with more options. Also have some builders with even more options. Around 3.00 per sq foot. You also have to do ALOT OF HOUSES to make good money.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

To mr. Alwon it sounds crazy but 3 per square is the going rate in Jacksonville. Now my buddy does houses on the side and bids at 5 per Square in the Wilmington/Brunswick co. Area and gets it. 

To the rest of y'all the reason it's gotten so low at least here is north Carolina is one of the lowest paying areas for the trade and besides the housing market crashing, competition is cutthroat and guys are underbidding each other trying to keep the doors open.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

parnellelectric said:


> The profits not great. Roughed a 1518 sq ft house Thur in 18 hours paid around 850.00 in material, 50% for rough, you do the math. You have to be fast, get material on rebate and not make mistakes. Its just busy work on these type of houses. This builder also has bigger houses with more options. Also have some builders with even more options. Around 3.00 per sq foot. You also have to do ALOT OF HOUSES to make good money.


Yeah, you need to be fast, get cheap material, and not have any screw ups! This might be why I could not competitively compete in the new resi market. Remodel and addition work seems to have more money in it than the new stuff...unless you have a whole subdivision lined up.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Yeah, you need to be fast, get cheap material, and not have any screw ups! This might be why I could not competitively compete in the new resi market. Remodel and addition work seems to have more money in it than the new stuff...unless you have a whole subdivision lined up.



Doesn't seem worth the head ache


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Flytyingyaker said:


> Doesn't seem worth the head ache


No, I agree, it dosent seem worth it. Especially when other stuf like service work and remodel s have more profit available.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

That sounds tough down in NC things are not great anywhere right now..I have seen guys up here offering service change outs for $1100/sd D 150amp...I mean what are they doing stealing panels..?..I have seen things like this before...it is sad/ugly...just try to stay busy and pay ur bills...and sell people on "we will be here"...some people only see the bottom line though...and really don't care...service is perhaps your best bet...new homes are easy and Little margin..


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

$1.50 a sq ft, $2.50 a sq ft? If you want to lose money, buy some copper and sit in front of the TV and strip it for scrap. At least you don't have to start the truck to go backwards.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

LightsOn81 said:


> .........To the rest of y'all the reason it's gotten so low at least here is north Carolina is one of the lowest paying areas for the trade and besides the housing market crashing, competition is cutthroat and guys are underbidding each other trying to keep the doors open.


Classic 'Race to the Bottom'. Last one to file for bankruptcy wins.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*4-5*

Someone else who is desparate and stupid will do it for $4-$5 k I guarentee you so don't waste your time. That is the worst uphill battle in electric to get into right now. 

Trust me. Don't waste your time.


----------



## parnellelectric (Dec 23, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Yeah, you need to be fast, get cheap material, and not have any screw ups! This might be why I could not competitively compete in the new resi market. Remodel and addition work seems to have more money in it than the new stuff...unless you have a whole subdivision lined up.


 
Yea it not great. I agree on the remodel addition and service side has better margins. And I do those things also and continue to try to develop that side more but thats easier said than done........there are alot of guys fighting for that work also....


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

jmsmith said:


> I was always taught that the only reason an electrician should be concerned with square footage was when it involved doing the lighting load calcs for a building. I did have someone to tell me one time, though, that if you were going to deal with a GC that bid by the square foot, just come up with your figures first.... Then divide it out if THEY absolutely want the figure by the square. I know that down here, just material alone (no lighting included), can run between $2.50 and $5.25 /sq. ft.


This seems like the best approach to me for a new spec house. Do a normal takeoff, man hours, profit, ,divide by square ft. And then you have a good idea of where you stand.
I'm new to estimating but sq ft. Pricing scares the hell out of me, i think you just have to let your experience be your guide.


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

My boss doesn't do a mark up on either hours or material costs. He charges $50 for jmen and $30 for apprentices. He charges the customer what he pays for material too. He was one of the lower bidders but not there are a lot more contractors bidding lower than him. Funny thing is, he pays the same as every other contractor.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

sparky723 said:


> I'm bidding on my first home.
> The gc gave me a print of a home (spec home).
> It is 1497 sq ft. This doesn't include gar. Or porch.
> Do y'all have a generalized $per sq ft that you have for quick house est.
> ...



$9795.97 To code min-including the can lights.
add every added rec,dimmer,3-way etc.

Or- just figure your material,labor and add. always price bare bones and add anything more.

don't work for charity.


----------

